

Facebook forcing devs to use their credit system, takes 30% cut on each dollar - ck2
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/01/28/facebook-pay-our-way-or-get-out/

======
regularfry
That point about credits being potentially "bigger than PayPal" is spot on.
The network effects pulling people into Facebook (and thus credits) are so
much stronger than any pulling people into PayPal.

~~~
Swannie
It's scary isn't it. It's a good fit for all their services, including Market
Place. It's a good fit for their core market (who probably already use PayPal,
but would happily go with alternatives). It fits nicely with people wanting to
experiment with Facebook adverts for their small biz/consulting biz.

Only question for me is, how long will it remain fixed to the dollar :-) I'm
sure secondary markets will spring up relatively quickly!

